# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle V3.25.02 Released

## gsm_bouali

Released Date: 09/05/2015 
 V3.25.02
 --------------------
 Supported Samsung S6/S6 Edge: Write/Read EFS, Write Cert, Unlock via cert
 Supported Samsung android 5.x Remove Screenlock without userdata loss via Onekey Recovery  *Added:* [Samsung]
 > Added SM-G920A Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920F Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920FQ Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920I Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920K Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920L Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920S Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920T Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920W8 Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G9200 Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G9208 Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G9209 Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920P Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920R4 Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G920V Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925A Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925F Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925FQ Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925I Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925K Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925L Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925S Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925T Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925W8 Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G9250 Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925P Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925R4 Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G925V Flash/EFS/Write Cert
 > Added SM-N915W8 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-A300Y Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-N7509V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-N750K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-N750L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-N750S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G5108 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G5108Q Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-G5109 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID/IMEI)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P600 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS
 > Added SM-P605 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P605K Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P605L Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P605S Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P605M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P605V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P607T Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P900 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/EFS
 > Added SM-P905 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P905F0 Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P905M Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P905V Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/Super(MEID)/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-P907A Flash/ScreenLock/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/QCN/Write Cert
 > Added SM-N9005 *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-N900 *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added GT-I9500 *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added GT-I9507 *OneKey Recovery(4.x)
 > Added GT-I9508V *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SCH-I959 *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-G9008W *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-G9008V *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-G9009D *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-G9009W *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-N910C *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-N910F *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-N910K *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-N910S *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-N916S *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-N9100 *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SM-N9108V *OneKey Recovery(4.x)
 > Added SM-N9109W *OneKey Recovery(5.x)
 > Added SCH-I545 *OneKey Recovery(4.x)  *Fixed:*
 > Fixed Samsung(SPR/USC) MEID repair bugs   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Facebook:-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 Thanks to all who supported us. *
 NO THANKS POST OR SPAM POST PLEASE*  
 GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

